# First order of premium tobacco. Need suggestions!



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

There is no doubt in my mind that some of you out there have the info on the blends that I need to find. How about spreading the wealth of knowledge you have? I will be placing an order this week for some blends of tobacco, up until now I have only tried the house blends from my local shop. Who believes they have found the holy grail of tobacco. I expect to buy three different blends and would appreciate the suggestions. There are no wrong answers!ipe:


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Couple suggestions, you could cruise through some of the threads here in the Pipe tobacco reviews forums and see if anything sounds good.

Or you could go to TobaccoReviews.com: Index, sort by rating and read through some reviews on the 4 star tobacco's.

Either way there is a TON of info you could mine yourself and find exactly what your looking for..


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream Flake, Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake and McConnell's Red Virginia


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Big D KC said:


> Couple suggestions, you could cruise through some of the threads here in the Pipe tobacco reviews forums and see if anything sounds good.
> 
> Or you could go to TobaccoReviews.com: Index, sort by rating and read through some reviews on the 4 star tobacco's.
> 
> Either way there is a TON of info you could mine yourself and find exactly what your looking for..


Definitley scoured tobaccoreview before posting. I couldnt believe how many good reviews I would see, and then right below a review blasting the same tobacco. I love getting personnal reffereals so I thought I would open a thread. And this way I could go straight to the person with a question on drying or packing or anything else.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

What kind of blends do you enjoy the most? Latakia, Virginia...?


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Requiem said:


> What kind of blends do you enjoy the most? Latakia, Virginia...?


Geez, I'm still so new. Right now I am smoking Tobacco Barns 'Old Tavern' (English) and enjoy it very much.


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

1. Haddo's delight (GL Pease Pretty much a va/per but not quite...very tasty IMO)

2.Penzance (Esoterica english)

3. Blackwoods Flake (Mcclelland straight Va)

Enjoy!

Maboman


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

This page is very interesting and offers lots of great ideas on which pipe tobaccos to explore: The Pipe Tobacco Aging, Storage and Cellaring FAQ: Touchstones


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Try Rattray's Black Mallory. It's top quality tobacco, with an excelent balance between latakia and orientals. The tins usually come completely full to the top, with a nice moisture and it burns fine and cool. It´s one of my favourites right now. For my taste it is better than Squadron Leader and Red Raparee. It is not a heavy latakia blend, but the orientals don´t dominate either. Perfect balance IMO.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that some of you out there have the info on the blends that I need to find. How about spreading the wealth of knowledge you have? I will be placing an order this week for some blends of tobacco, up until now I have only tried the house blends from my local shop. Who believes they have found the holy grail of tobacco. I expect to buy three different blends and would appreciate the suggestions. There are no wrong answers!ipe:


My suggestions for English blends are Rattray's Red Rapparee (see? Already you've got dissension among the ranks! the poster above me prefers Black Mallory , McClellands Frogmorton On The Town and Squadron Leader.

At some point if not already you'll be able to post to a forum dealing with trades. When you do, look me up or PM me. I'm happy to trade or otherwise share samples of different tobaccos.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

My first non bulk smoke was Stonehaven, I loved that and And So to Bed right out the gate. Great tobaccos both.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

For English, I would order:

1. Esoterica Penzance
2. GL Pease Westminster
3. Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader


If it was me ordering three baccys, I would order:

1. A.C. Peterson Escudo (VaPer)
2. Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake (VaPer)
3. Esoterica Penzance

Good luck!

-Tyler


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

i only have one but i hope you try it. its not aromatic but its pretty good...davidoffs night cap


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks again for the suggestions, I have placed the order and it stands at;
Peter Stokkeby Luxury Twist Flake _*4oz*_
G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight *8oz*
McClellands Blackwood Flake *50g* 
I tried to take a suggestion from each person but can only smoke so much! I will start working in these blends on my Meershaum and report back with the results. Thanks again. :tea:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Thanks again for the suggestions, I have placed the order and it stands at;
> Peter Stokkeby Luxury Twist Flake _*4oz*_
> G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight *8oz*
> McClellands Blackwood Flake *50g*
> I tried to take a suggestion from each person but *can only smoke so much*! I will start working in these blends on my Meershaum and report back with the results. Thanks again. :tea:


Welcome to the slope (famous last words highlighted above) 

You may want to pick up the others as well, leave the tins sealed and alone in a dark drawer for a few months. Baccy loves alone-time, it will improve with the age. Besides, it will probably cost twice as much this time next year - so order now!


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> Welcome to the slope (famous last words highlighted above)
> 
> You may want to pick up the others as well, leave the tins sealed and alone in a dark drawer for a few months. Baccy loves alone-time, it will improve with the age. Besides, it will probably cost twice as much this time next year - so order now!


Oh yes, I definitley have the others on my list,
965
Nightcap
Penzance.
I went through about 4oz of Old Tavern in January but with school starting up next week, I think I will be going through a bit more while studying. I really cant wait to get the delivery... well maybe I should pick up the others and let them sit. I won the pool for the second quarter of the Super Bowl when Pittsburgh ran back the interception at the end of the second quarter. Fate?


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I hear westminister is really good


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Oh yes, I definitley have the others on my list,
> 965
> Nightcap
> Penzance.
> I went through about 4oz of Old Tavern in January but with school starting up next week, I think I will be going through a bit more while studying. I really cant wait to get the delivery... well maybe I should pick up the others and let them sit. I won the pool for the second quarter of the Super Bowl when Pittsburgh ran back the interception at the end of the second quarter. Fate?


How funny I actually smoked some old tavern last night in my new savinelli...Maybe we could meet up at the barn and have a smoke in the lounge


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Thanks again for the suggestions, I have placed the order and it stands at;
> Peter Stokkeby Luxury Twist Flake _*4oz*_
> G.L. Pease Haddo's Delight *8oz*
> McClellands Blackwood Flake *50g*
> I tried to take a suggestion from each person but can only smoke so much! I will start working in these blends on my Meershaum and report back with the results. Thanks again. :tea:


Holy guacamole, that's a lot of Haddo's Delight! Nothing wrong with that. My tin smells very liquorishy, I will have to give it a try.
Good choices!


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> How funny I actually smoked some old tavern last night in my new savinelli...Maybe we could meet up at the barn and have a smoke in the lounge


Sounds good. Although I am out of commision for another week or two. I had a cracked tooth pulled and the oral surgeon said no tobacco. Oh and I called pipesand cigars and told them to cancel my order as I will be adding the other suggestions to it. The order now looks like;
GL Pease Haddos Delight
Peter Stokkebys Luxury Twist Flake
McClellands Blackwood Flake
Esoterica Penzance
Rattrays Black Mallory
Davidoffs Night Cap
Squadron Leader
Yum!!!!!!!!layball:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Sounds good. Although I am out of commision for another week or two. I had a cracked tooth pulled and the oral surgeon said no tobacco. Oh and I called pipesand cigars and told them to cancel my order as I will be adding the other suggestions to it. The order now looks like;
> GL Pease Haddos Delight
> Peter Stokkebys Luxury Twist Flake
> McClellands Blackwood Flake
> ...


Wow what a great haul! Let me know when you want to meet up at tobacco barn....I was just there last night for 2 hours looking at their pipes trying to figure out what pipe I wanted to buy...Tom is very nice and helpful and we narrowed it down. I couldnt be happier with my new sav!


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> Wow what a great haul! Let me know when you want to meet up at tobacco barn....I was just there last night for 2 hours looking at their pipes trying to figure out what pipe I wanted to buy...Tom is very nice and helpful and we narrowed it down. I couldnt be happier with my new sav!


You got it. Do they have a chess set there? I think I will need to find an estate pipe to sell before my wife lets me get a new pipe, it was between the Meerschaum (which I got) and a straight Bjarne Viking with a rustic finish.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> You got it. Do they have a chess set there? I think I will need to find an estate pipe to sell before my wife lets me get a new pipe, it was between the Meerschaum (which I got) and a straight Bjarne Viking with a rustic finish.


Im not sure about the chess set and Ive only been in there to look around for a quick second. But Im sure it would be fun to go in there and have a smoke while talking with Tom


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

How are the prices in the store? I know that some of their online prices are/were outrageous, so I didn't even consider going into their B&M.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

To tell you the truth Im not sure how their prices stack up against online prices but They are very helpful and have spent many hours helping me out which is worth more than $10 Ill save ordering on the net. Not to mention they have a ton of stock and a nice lounge....


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

maboman said:


> 1. Haddo's delight (GL Pease Pretty much a va/per but not quite...very tasty IMO)
> 
> 2.Penzance (Esoterica english)
> 
> ...


I owe you sir! Haddos Delight, amazing! Great suggestion, so far I have tried the Haunted Booshop which smelled light ciggarettes (gonna give it another go), Penzance was good, but Haddos, GL Pease should make a womans perfume of HD, my wife would never be able to leave the house.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> I owe you sir! Haddos Delight, amazing! Great suggestion, so far I have tried the Haunted Booshop which smelled light ciggarettes (gonna give it another go), Penzance was good, but Haddos, GL Pease should make a womans perfume of HD, my wife would never be able to leave the house.


I tried the penzance and really like it...I also got some westminster and its a close second favorite to penzance. Ill have to try some haddo's delight. Have you ever had escudo?


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> I tried the penzance and really like it...I also got some westminster and its a close second favorite to penzance. Ill have to try some haddo's delight. Have you ever had escudo?


I will bring some HD when we get to The Tobacco Barn. I havent tried Escudo, but still have Red Virginia, Blckwood Flake, Squadron Leader to try. I also ordered XMAS Cheer 08 and Frog On The Town when ordering my Brebia from smokingpipes.com.How does Thursday sound for the Tobacco Barn? I get off anywhere from 3:30-5pm.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> I will bring some HD when we get to The Tobacco Barn. I havent tried Escudo, but still have Red Virginia, Blckwood Flake, Squadron Leader to try. I also ordered XMAS Cheer 08 and Frog On The Town when ordering my Brebia from smokingpipes.com.How does Thursday sound for the Tobacco Barn? I get off anywhere from 3:30-5pm.


Christmas Cheer 08 is fantastic. x2 on the Escudo.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Christmas Cheer 08 is fantastic. x2 on the Escudo.


Should I age the XMAS Cheer? Or is it already amazing?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Should I age the XMAS Cheer? Or is it already amazing?


I would say open your first tin and have some. Mine is not aged and I think it is fantastic.

Warning, you will want to buy more for cellaring.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> I will bring some HD when we get to The Tobacco Barn. I havent tried Escudo, but still have Red Virginia, Blckwood Flake, Squadron Leader to try. I also ordered XMAS Cheer 08 and Frog On The Town when ordering my Brebia from smokingpipes.com.How does Thursday sound for the Tobacco Barn? I get off anywhere from 3:30-5pm.


Let me look at my schedule....I dont think I have anything going on thursday. Ill let you know


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Just about every year of the Christmas Cheer series has benefited by aging for at least 1 year.

I buy 3 tins each year. One for the next year's consumption, 1 for about 5 years down the road, and 1 to trade or sell at some point in the future.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Irishcamel81 - Im good to go to tobacco barn on thursday. I tried PMing you but it wouldnt let me. So let me know when you want to meet down there. ( I get off work at 4:15pm)


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> Irishcamel81 - Im good to go to tobacco barn on thursday. I tried PMing you but it wouldnt let me. So let me know when you want to meet down there. ( I get off work at 4:15pm)


I think I need to be on here for 30 days for the PM feature. I can be there at 4:30pm, but it depends on where you are coming from. Just let me know and I will be there with some Haddos. Anyone else that is in OC is more than welcome to come down as well.
:spit:


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Been watching the two of you talking about Tobacco Barn, and wishing that I didn't work evenings!

I lived in both Anaheim and Anaheim Hills. I live a bit further away now, but still would have gladly made the jaunt if not for my work schedule.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> Been watching the two of you talking about Tobacco Barn, and wishing that I didn't work evenings!
> 
> I lived in both Anaheim and Anaheim Hills. I live a bit further away now, but still would have gladly made the jaunt if not for my work schedule.
> 
> ...


Any chance of making it? I can stay out as late as I want!:rockon:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> I think I need to be on here for 30 days for the PM feature. I can be there at 4:30pm, but it depends on where you are coming from. Just let me know and I will be there with some Haddos. Anyone else that is in OC is more than welcome to come down as well.
> :spit:


I will be coming from Brea.....Can you say traffic? lol....I think I could be there around 5pm if I come straight from work.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Any chance of making it? I can stay out as late as I want!:rockon:


Since I'll be getting off work around 11:00 PM in LA, and have to go to San Bernardino County, not much of a chance at all I'm afraid.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> Since I'll be getting off work around 11:00 PM in LA, and have to go to San Bernardino County, not much of a chance at all I'm afraid.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Call in sick


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> Call in sick


I will be there at 5pm.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> I will be there at 5pm.


Sounds good.....Im not feeling too well cause I have a cold but Ill be there.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> Sounds good.....Im not feeling too well cause I have a cold but Ill be there.


Thats too bad. If you would rather go next, it's cool.
I would PM but I dont have the feature for another weeks or so.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Thats too bad. If you would rather go next, it's cool.
> I would PM but I dont have the feature for another weeks or so.


Yeah Im not feeling too hot right now....Im thinking about leaving work and going home early....


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> Yeah Im not feeling too hot right now....Im thinking about leaving work and going home early....


Yeah don't worry about it. My daughter is home sick, and the office has been nearly empty for over a week. Lets plan for a meet in a week or so, either at The Tobacco Barn or something closer to home. If we go for a weekend, WWhermit might be able to join.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Thats too bad. If you would rather go next, it's cool.
> I would PM but I dont have the feature for another weeks or so.


You should be able to PM now with 50+ posts.

Click on someone's name, the drop down menu should give you the option to send someone a private message.

Correct me if I'm wrong here fellas.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

WWhermit said:


> You should be able to PM now with 50+ posts.
> 
> Click on someone's name, the drop down menu should give you the option to send someone a private message.
> 
> ...


I think you also need to be on for 30 days.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

WWhermit said:


> You should be able to PM now with 50+ posts.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong here fellas.
> 
> ...





IrishCamel81 said:


> I think you also need to be on for 30 days.


Just to clear this up. When they sign up, new members receive a message that 'they will have access to pms after 30 days and 30 posts' (30/30). Prior to this, you can always communicate through the Visitor Message feature or by e-mail. Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Yeah don't worry about it. My daughter is home sick, and the office has been nearly empty for over a week. Lets plan for a meet in a week or so, either at The Tobacco Barn or something closer to home. If we go for a weekend, WWhermit might be able to join.


Let me know if you guys wants to get together on a weekend or weekday...Man I hate being sick....Time for some more dayquil


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

BTW: I just got word that tomorrow is pipe smokers day.....I cant miss that! Tobacco barn tomorrow?


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> BTW: I just got word that tomorrow is pipe smokers day.....I cant miss that! Tobacco barn tomorrow?


Pro2625
Tomorrow at 5pm works for me.

Blaylock
I see peoples visitor messages but cannot find where I could create one.I searched, but could not see a thread on it.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Blaylock
> I see peoples visitor messages but cannot find where I could create one.I searched, but could not see a thread on it.


Looks like you found it, but since I typed it out, maybe it'll help someone. 

Go to your User Controls at the top of the page. Once in there, on the left, under Settings and Options click on Edit Options. Scroll down to Messaging and Notification and Visitor Messaging. There's a box to "Enable Visitor Messaging". Click on it and Save.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Guys, I appreciate you thinking of me, but there's just no way I'd be able to make it.

My work schedule sucks. Rotating days off, afternoon/night shift, long commute...and all this for $4.25/hr!! :razz:

Have fun at the Baccy Barn, have a bowl for me!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Im not feeling well at all but I cant miss out on pipe smoking day! Ill be at the tobacco barn for sure....See you there


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> Just to clear this up. When they sign up, new members receive a message that 'they will have access to pms after 30 days and 30 posts' (30/30). Prior to this, you can always communicate through the Visitor Message feature or by e-mail. Hope this helps.
> 
> Dave


Hello Blay, enabled visitor messages but cannot see where I could create one.


----------

